# ده ملف مهم جدا لاخوتي في الله لا غني عنه لمهندسين الكيمياء



## h.chemist (5 مارس 2008)

:86: :28: :11: ارجو الدعاء الملف دة مهم جدالمهندسين اا لكيميائيين وده لا غني عنه ارجووووووووووووووووووووو الدعاء لي من فضلكم شكرا


----------



## روح الامارات (5 مارس 2008)

ثانكس ع الموضوووووووووع الجميل ...............

و الله يوفقك .................


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (8 مارس 2008)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم H.chsmist بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا ووالديك

ابومصطفى


----------



## بلدي (10 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر على هذا الملف


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (10 مارس 2008)

Many thanks brother


----------



## بشار رائد (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا للملف الرائع والى المزيد


----------



## h.chemist (11 مارس 2008)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووو الدعاء


----------



## amjedali (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## h.chemist (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليكم واتمني ان يكون الله في عوني لاني لا ابغي منه غير مرضاه وتوفيق الله ادعو لي بالله عليكم


----------



## مزيونة عمان (12 مارس 2008)

الله يرضى عليك ويوفقك يا رب
يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (14 مارس 2008)

عاشت يمينك يابططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططل


----------



## y02103968 (14 مارس 2008)

thanx for this file


----------



## zaheralhabsi (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مونيا الليبية (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## محمد الشين السلمان (2 أبريل 2008)

صورة جميلة جدا أخت مونيا .


----------



## محمد الشين السلمان (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم / 
كيف أستطيع الحصول علي معلومات في مبادئى تصميم أبراج التقطير .
:87:


----------



## بلال عباس الحديثي (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع واعانكم على تقديم المزيد


----------



## بلال عباس الحديثي (2 أبريل 2008)

الى الاخ محمد الشين سلمان سأزودك بما طلبت بأسرع وقت أذا أستطعت جمعها لانها لدي لكنها مستعاره مني


----------



## على منصورى (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حبيب المهندس (3 أبريل 2008)

يسلمو خيو 
الله يوفقك لكل ما هو صالح


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور .., الله يبارك فيك ..


----------



## وليد الفضلي (6 أبريل 2008)

*طلب مساعدة عاجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا بحاجة ماسة الى صور فوتغرافية لتصميم وحدات التحلية بأنواعها وأن وجد الشرح على كل
وحدة وطريقة عمل مادتين ازالة التكلس ومانعة الرغوة داخل الوحدة 
وشكرا


----------



## h.chemist (6 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم ربما يفيد هذا الموقع www.worldspeed.jeeran.com


----------



## h.chemist (6 أبريل 2008)

www.libyasons.comادخل علي هذا الموقع وابحث عن المياه او تحليه المياه يوجد بيه صور شكرا


----------



## على منصورى (8 أبريل 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اليكس (9 أبريل 2008)

نرجو دايما المزيد


----------



## م اليكس (9 أبريل 2008)

لو عندك طرق تحليل تانيه ياريت تمدنا بيها


----------



## وضاحة (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## محمد عبدرب الرسول (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة


----------



## Chemist (8 مايو 2008)

Gazak ALLAH KOL KHAYER


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور جدا ونتمنى منك المزيد مع احترامي وتقديري _


----------



## Miss Hydrogen (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخوي على الملف المفيد و الله يوفقك


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك على جهودك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*لك الشكر الجزيل أيها الشاب المبدع*​


----------



## qazasq2002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي المجهود الكبير 
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## الحياة لحظة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

h.chemist قال:


> :86: :28: :11: ارجو الدعاء الملف دة مهم جدالمهندسين اا لكيميائيين وده لا غني عنه ارجووووووووووووووووووووو الدعاء لي من فضلكم شكرا


 مشكور ياخوي


----------



## abu bassam (11 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks very much wonderful tool

الله يوفقك


----------



## كيمكو نت (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووور من قبل ما انزل الملف او اشوفه )))


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## h.chemist (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ازيكم


----------



## alkader.raaystic (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك 
وبانتظار الجديد دائماً:75:​


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## البعث (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

